# Anyone have any experience with HF mini lathe



## jbmauser (Oct 7, 2009)

I have taught a young man how to turn pens and bottle stoppers.  He is quite talented and creative and has taken to it.  I offered his parents a used Craftsman lathe but at about 46in. long they say they don't have the space.  they have asked me for a recommendation on the little $120 lathe. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95607

I seem to recall one poster somewhere saying that the slightest stab would stop the stock, no torque.  It is a 1/3 HP motor but small.  I don't know if this is the lathe that got the poor rap.  He is not going to hog out bowls (not now anyway) do any of you have experience or knowledge of this 44lb mini lathe?  Thanks JB


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 7, 2009)

JB, my daughter is 10 years old, I got her this lathe over a year ago because she ddint feel comfortable using my full size lathe. Its perfect for turning pens and other small things but doesn't have the power for bigger things. If you have any questions let me know.

Dave


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 7, 2009)

No direct experience with the HF, but less torque on the lathe may be a good thing for a young beginner...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 7, 2009)

The biggest problem I see with it is future growth of the turner.  When I first started, I bought a Ridgid lathe and a number of accessories including a chuck.  After sitting there for a couple of years, I decided to get rid of it and buy something else.  Problem is, the Ridgid has a #1 morse taper, so does this lathe.  

If the fellow buys this lathe and then want to upgrade in the future, any accessories that he has bought will be no good on the new lathe.


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 7, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> The biggest problem I see with it is future growth of the turner.  When I first started, I bought a Ridgid lathe and a number of accessories including a chuck.  After sitting there for a couple of years, I decided to get rid of it and buy something else.  Problem is, the Ridgid has a #1 morse taper, so does this lathe.
> 
> If the fellow buys this lathe and then want to upgrade in the future, any accessories that he has bought will be no good on the new lathe.



I agree, get one with a #2MT. That way not all is lost when you upgrade.


----------



## Billman (Oct 7, 2009)

This was my first lathe.  It will work for what they want to do.  The torque wasn't too much of a issue when turning pens, it only really came into play for me when attempting to turn something larger, like a small bowl.

The biggest drawback (at least it was in my eyes) was the fact that it uses a #1 MT.  So, if they really take to turning and want to upgrade to a bigger/better lathe anytime in the future, they will have to re-invest in certain items like mandrels, 60 degree live center, and so on (basically anything that has to do with the head or tail stock).

Other than that, I consider it a decent inexpensive starter lathe.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 7, 2009)

Have them check out the Turncrafter Pro for PSI.  It is on sale right now for $159 and has #2 MT.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 7, 2009)

Forgot the link!  http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPRO.html


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 7, 2009)

Or this one.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65345

also $159.99 with MT2 if you have a 20% coupon.

John


----------



## jbmauser (Oct 7, 2009)

This lathe says the quill is a #1 MT.  I must ask the group why this would matter.  The HF lathe takes a 3/4 x 16 thread which would be OK for any chuck and can't you buy adapters as well.   Other than a live center what accessories would be surplused?


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 7, 2009)

jbmauser said:


> This lathe says the quill is a #1 MT.  I must ask the group why this would matter.  The HF lathe takes a 3/4 x 16 thread which would be OK for any chuck and can't you buy adapters as well.
> Other than a live center what accessories would be surplused?




dead center, 
drive center (most lathes come with one, so no big deal), 
pen mandrel holders,
drill chucks on mt shanks.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 7, 2009)

I have this lathe out in the garage right now.  Turning clay I don't have to worry about torque.  The variable speed is great and the lathe itself is quit sturdy.  There are often 15% & 20% coupons in the Handyman magazine.  This gets you the lathe for right around a hundred bucks if you catch it at the right time.  

For a first lathe I don't think you can beat it.  He will have plenty of time to out grow it.  The #1 mt is kind of a pain, but you can find everything online for you normal turning.


----------



## Mac (Oct 7, 2009)

got one ,like it for portability.
I have turned bowls with it and you have to take very lite cuts when you turning big things, or it will stop. VS is nice. Small things such as pens and tooth pick holders offer no problems. I would  buy one again under the same conditions .I bought it on sale  for $99 plus got 20% off,also bought cheap MT1 mandrel from woodcraft $10 or so, and 60%MT1 live center from grizzly around $15 and the chuck $169 ,that I have had an insert to fit it.
SO

80
10
15
169
total $274
plus the chuck works on my other lathe.
so take off half of chuck $84.50===$189.50 not bad for a starter.
would't take long to get money back on that investment.
The problem is I don't use mine .I have not used it in about a year . In fact it has not even made it back to my shop,( its sitting on my patio), since I carried it to an IAP meeting to use if I needed to.I can carry the lathe in one hand and a tool box in the other.
hope this helps.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've no experience at all with mini or midi lathes, but I'd likely go with the PSI model...

The turncrafter pro is on sale right now for 159, so it seems like quite the deal...

It also has a 1x8 spindle, and MT2, so you can certainly upgrade without having to rebuy all your accessories like chuck adaptors, morse accessories, and collet chucks.  
The only thing that I wouldn't like about it (other than size), is that it seems to be one of hte manual belt-style speed changers...I really like changing speeds 'on the fly'...but for a beginner, it will get him/her started without having to save up to buy a really good one...

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPRO.html

(Looks like the variable speed one is on sale now too)
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPROVS.html


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 8, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> The turncrafter pro is on sale right now for 159, so it seems like quite the deal...
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPRO.html


 
Add $42.00 shipping for a total of $201.00


----------



## papNal (Oct 8, 2009)

A friend of mine has the HF variable speed,I used it a couple days ago.He might have gotten a bad one,but most of the time it would not start turning on its own,had to give the the blank a hand start,with no hand wheel or knob on the head stock that was a pain.Once spinning it seemed ok. I had thought about recommending one to my son-in-law but after using his think I'd go with something else,unless you could try before buying.(M2CW)  pap


----------



## jbmauser (Oct 8, 2009)

The harbor Freight mini lathe is offered with a coupon for $89.  I don't think they will pass it up at that price.  I have found that one of the pen supply houses sells a simple Morse taper 1 to MT#2 adapter for a modest price.  that should limit the loss to go to a larger lathe over time.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ries___Morse_Taper_Adapter___mt_adapter?Args=

$10 plus shipping and all MT1 equipment will run MT2.  JB


----------



## weiner9696 (Oct 9, 2009)

I own one of these lathes and I love it.  For what I do, pens, small peppermills, tooth pick holders, etc.  It is great.  I purchased a chuck from Wood Craft with a #1 Morse Taper and all I have to do if I upgrade is buy a #2 shank for it.

I think it is a great starter lathe - the real secret is getting good tools for it and keeping them sharp.

George aka the weiner


----------



## Billman (Oct 9, 2009)

papNal said:


> A friend of mine has the HF variable speed,I used it a couple days ago.He might have gotten a bad one,but most of the time it would not start turning on its own,had to give the the blank a hand start,with no hand wheel or knob on the head stock that was a pain.Once spinning it seemed ok.


Have your friend clean the brushes in the motor.  That happened to me as well and cleaning them cured the problem for me.


----------



## KenV (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one of the 3/4 by 16 MT1 lathes (old Royobi) and find that I used mostly 3/4 by 16 rather than the taper driven -- mandrel rods unscrew, etc 

Not much waste if there is a future conversion -- 

And I got that lathe for a Son to work on -- he stayed with it for about 3 months and drifted to other interests.  

Given changes in interests -- seems a reasonable risk for a young one.  (Given a choice between a lathe and a girl friend, the lathe will lose most every time).


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 9, 2009)

Billman said:


> Have your friend clean the brushes in the motor.  That happened to me as well and cleaning them cured the problem for me.



Or it could be the starter capacitor...either way, it's very easily fixable...


----------



## jbmauser (Oct 9, 2009)

While you are all here, what would be a good tool set for turning pens for this young lad.  I have an assortment of odd Chinese, craftsman and no name tools that came with my used Craftsman lathe and garage sale finds.  They seem to work OK as I keep them up with my slow speed grinder and the One Way jig system.  He will not have the same sharpening set up.  any suggestions? JB


----------



## seawolf (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one of these lathes works great for smaller turnings. I didn't want to buy more chucks for it 3/4 X 16 so I found a adapter for the 1 X 10 and I can use the chucks back and forth to my midi lathe.
mark


----------



## dow (Oct 9, 2009)

jbmauser said:


> While you are all here, what would be a good tool set for turning pens for this young lad.  I have an assortment of odd Chinese, craftsman and no name tools that came with my used Craftsman lathe and garage sale finds.  They seem to work OK as I keep them up with my slow speed grinder and the One Way jig system.  He will not have the same sharpening set up.  any suggestions? JB



While they're at Harbor Freight, have them pick up the red handled turning tool set (Linkety-Bob).  It was recommended to me, and they will take and hold an edge. They also have enough steel on them so that by the time he learns how to grind them he'll still have plenty of steel left.  If you've got a decent wood shop, you might build him a wolveriine knock-off jig.  There's a guy on youtube that built one out of plywood.


----------



## Mac (Oct 9, 2009)

dow said:


> While they're at Harbor Freight, have them pick up the red handled turning tool set (Linkety-Bob).  It was recommended to me, and they will take and hold an edge. They also have enough steel on them so that by the time he learns how to grind them he'll still have plenty of steel left.  If you've got a decent wood shop, you might build him a wolveriine knock-off jig.  There's a guy on youtube that built one out of plywood.



ditto ont he  better set at hf.


----------



## papNal (Oct 9, 2009)

Billman said:


> Have your friend clean the brushes in the motor. That happened to me as well and cleaning them cured the problem for me.


 
  Thanks,that makes sense since others do not seem to have that problem. I'll pass that on to him. pap


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 9, 2009)

I have this lathe and the only problem I've had is I had to shim the tail stock to make everything line up.
                           Ray


----------



## pensmyth (Oct 9, 2009)

My vote is go for the Turncrafter Pro at PSI


----------



## Dario (Oct 9, 2009)

jbmauser said:


> I have taught a young man how to turn pens and bottle stoppers.  He is quite talented and creative and has taken to it.  I offered his parents a used Craftsman lathe but at about 46in. long they say they don't have the space.  they have asked me for a recommendation on the little $120 lathe. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95607
> 
> I seem to recall one poster somewhere saying that the slightest stab would stop the stock, no torque.  It is a 1/3 HP motor but small.  I don't know if this is the lathe that got the poor rap.  He is not going to hog out bowls (not now anyway) do any of you have experience or knowledge of this 44lb mini lathe?  Thanks JB



While I do not have any experience with this lathe and I don't endorse it, I would like to inform you that I have an HF coupon for it for $89.99 in case you decide on it.  That is $30.00 off valid from 10/07/09 to 10/25/09 (yes it is for October).  If you want it let me know and I will scan it.  HF usually accepts printed coupons (despite their disclaimer on the coupon) but I cannot guarantee it.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 10, 2009)

yarydoc said:


> I have this lathe and the only problem I've had is I had to shim the tail stock to make everything line up.
> Ray



I have the same problem. The tailstock rocks on the ways vertically and horizontally. Looks like the tailstock is not flat and the guide on it at the bottom is undersize thus the horizontal play.
Haven't had much luck shimming. Would like to know how you shimmed the horizontal play.
Ordered a replacement and waiting for a reply from HF. The last I heard there is a lead time of 6 to 8 weeks. 
Thanks.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 10, 2009)

This one does not rock its a little low. I use a .020 feeler gage under one side of the tailstock to bring it in line. There is enough slack horizontally to line it up that way. I know this is not the best thing to have to do but for about $90 I can live with it. Most of my pens are gifts and I have found when its free there are few complaints.

                             Ray


----------



## Mac (Oct 11, 2009)

pensmyth said:


> My vote is go for the Turncrafter Pro at PSI



hf is a yugo, but turncrafter is no vette.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2009)

I had that HF lathe for a while. 

Here's a writeup on the lathe from my blog:

http://blog.woodscrub.info/2008/07/harbor-freight-mini-lathe.html

I used this chuck with it:

http://blog.woodscrub.info/2009/02/harbor-freight-2-mini-scroll-chuck.html


The only reason I got rid of it is I found a smokin' deal on a TCPro. So I swapped the HF one for my Delta scroll saw.


----------



## Freethinker (Oct 11, 2009)

Chuck Key said:


> Add $42.00 shipping for a total of $201.00



OR, order it (PSI Turncrafter) from Amazon with free shipping for $188.00 total.

just saying......


----------

